# labels for bottles



## djpase (Apr 27, 2017)

besides ordering from china by the hundred of  thousands and waiting 2 months, does any1 know of a place to buy a program or safe place to have labels made for my vials when i bottle them up. i want my water vials to look professional. any suggestions? i have a good laser jet printer but i think it broke when i moved into my house, if so im not buying a new one.


----------



## Southernjuice (May 2, 2017)

probably not a good question to ask here


----------



## Southernjuice (May 2, 2017)

Make your own... research


----------



## anabolicraw (May 5, 2017)

It should be not easy to get in this way. Usually people have their own design.


----------



## djpase (May 13, 2017)

thx guys. i know i can order thru china but u have to buy like 10,000at a time. 1000 is fine for me. even a few 100 at a  time. ill look around . i just work 13hrs a day. shower eat sleep. brew when needed. but i cant even work out bc of torn tendons in both biceps. i hate it. im so small yet everyone calls me the hulk at work. well i feel small. just so damn busy even brewing is a pain in th ass to take the time. im buying a few autoclaves to make it faster i think.


----------



## Joenoarms (May 15, 2017)

I was wondering the same thing, I'm not tech savy at all. I looked into the china thing as well and had a offer for 1000 but I didn't wanna spend hundreds


----------



## ALLEX (May 24, 2017)

************


----------

